# Mavs look to sign TOP EUROPEAN PLAYER



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Notebook: Frenchman close to signing on
> 01/07/2003
> 
> By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News
> ...


http://www.eurobasket.com/ITAplayer.asp?PlayerID=3715

there's a link to a scouting report of him and his awards and achievements. Another shooter. A veteran player. I think he can contribute to the team if they can sign.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

http://www.basketstat.com/players/rigaudeau_antoine.htm


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

INTELLECT, please don't post articles in full for copy right issues. Anyway nice report. He sounds like a winner / keeper.

-Petey


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> INTELLECT, please don't post articles in full for copy right issues. Anyway nice report. He sounds like a winner / keeper.
> 
> -Petey



sorry man. I didn't know about that policy.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

No problem bro, it's a problem on other sites... besides we have alot of writers at this site, and don't want to scare them away with allowing their rights and work to be stolen away.

Thanks for understanding.

Anyway I am excited for the Mavs.

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Im not!!! Stop getting guards and junk we need big bodies and thugs!!!!


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

actually another shooter is w hat the mavs need to back up finley. When fin goes out they bring in bell. He's solid on "D" but his offense is mad suspect and teams double dirk too much. NVe is slumping and the mavs would BE so much better if they could bring him off the bench as a backup pg instead of a backup sg cause he gives up too much size to opposing sgs. This kid is dope. The mavs also have mladen sekularac playing overseas. He's their draft pick this year and he's being compared to a more athletic version of hedu turgolou. I think the mavs will be fine once najera comes back. If raef can play well then they have a chance to win the title. If this happens NVE might be traded for a pf though. Avery Johnson is more than capable of running the team in relief of nash.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> actually another shooter is w hat the mavs need to back up finley. When fin goes out they bring in bell. He's solid on "D" but his offense is mad suspect and teams double dirk too much. NVe is slumping and the mavs would BE so much better if they could bring him off the bench as a backup pg instead of a backup sg cause he gives up too much size to opposing sgs. This kid is dope. The mavs also have mladen sekularac playing overseas. He's their draft pick this year and he's being compared to a more athletic version of hedu turgolou. I think the mavs will be fine once najera comes back. If raef can play well then they have a chance to win the title. If this happens NVE might be traded for a pf though. Avery Johnson is more than capable of running the team in relief of nash.


Agreed. By the way INTELLECT check your PM


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/6110721

well it looks like it's about to happen. The mavs just waived adam harrington


aight beez


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

Mavs waive rookie Harrington 
01/07/2003 

By RICHARD DURRETT / Dallas Web Staff 


The Mavericks waived rookie guard Adam Harrington on Tuesday, possibly to make room for the signing of Antoine Rigaudeau, a 6-7 guard from France. 

A source close to the team told The News that Rigaudeau was close to signing a contract with the Mavericks


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> actually another shooter is w hat the mavs need to back up finley. When fin goes out they bring in bell. He's solid on "D" but his offense is mad suspect and teams double dirk too much. NVe is slumping and the mavs would BE so much better if they could bring him off the bench as a backup pg instead of a backup sg cause he gives up too much size to opposing sgs. This kid is dope. The mavs also have mladen sekularac playing overseas. He's their draft pick this year and he's being compared to a more athletic version of hedu turgolou. I think the mavs will be fine once najera comes back. If raef can play well then they have a chance to win the title. If this happens NVE might be traded for a pf though. Avery Johnson is more than capable of running the team in relief of nash.


considering this is Avery Johnsons last year as a player that would be a good short term move but horrible long term.

I didnt realize they were realeasing Harrington though( i liked the kid. When he was in the game you knew we had won). I think theyll move Raef before the move NVE. You nebver trade a top calibur pg unless your getting one in return. I guess if you were getting Shaq or Duncan you can throw that rule out.

Do you get the feeling that Juwan Howard is auditioning to be a Mav again?


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> considering this is Avery Johnsons last year as a player that would be a good short term move but horrible long term.
> ...



naw he won't come back cause he felt like they did him dirty. and NVe is getting up there in age. The mavs will prolly just sign this kid and not move anyone else. But yeah harrington is gone.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> naw he won't come back cause he felt like they did him dirty. and NVe is getting up there in age. The mavs will prolly just sign this kid and not move anyone else. But yeah harrington is gone.


Actually when he left he said MC compensated him personally (not on the Mav payroll) and he didnt feel jilted.

Aint NVE only 31 thats another 5 good years Nash is 30 and we dont think of him as old...

I still tghink we need a real banger down low. We dont have a clutch inside guy that can get the other team into serious foul trouble.


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

this is awesome i love the way the euros play the game.
they all have good jump shots and fundamentals.
is he a good finisher above the rim?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

From espn:



> Dirk Nowitzki is crossing his fingers that the Mavs lock up French superstar Antoine Rigaudeau. "He's the man in Europe, that's for sure," Nowitzki, who played against Rigaudeau before coming to the NBA more than four years ago, told the Fort Worth Star Telegram. "He's a great shooter for his size. ... He can put it on the floor, and he's a very good player. I don't know if that means he can help us right away. We'll see." The Mavs waived rookie guard Adam Harrington to make room for Rigaudeau.


-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Well he was signed this morning but I cant find a thread.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sports/basketball/mavs/stories/010903dnspofrenchman.7b43b94.html

They want him to play point forward!!!!!

I guess at 6-8 thats pssible. The gap between us and the Kings has closed a little more


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> http://www.dallasnews.com/sports/basketball/mavs/stories/010903dnspofrenchman.7b43b94.html
> 
> They want him to play point forward!!!!!
> ...


You sound excited too, and to think you thought otherwise of the signing before 

-Petey


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

My only concern is that at 31 which isnt old but he will be new to the league. Can or will he be able to handle the physicality of the NBA.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> My only concern is that at 31 which isnt old but he will be new to the league. Can or will he be able to handle the physicality of the NBA.


Thats one of the advantages of playing for the Mavs. He can take the time to learn the game without effecting its outcome. Kinda the way Kobe was able to play his rookie year.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think he will fit in nicely, and will help the Mavs gain exposure in another country. That is the nice thing about signing stars from other countries, the added fans, the added requests and so forth.

-Petey


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

yes! another good player. He'll be able to give finley a breather. Eshmeyer is finally getting healthy too. Another 6 fouls right there. I think avery johnson is gonna be the odd man out come playoff time.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> yes! another good player. He'll be able to give finley a breather. Eshmeyer is finally getting healthy too. Another 6 fouls right there. I think avery johnson is gonna be the odd man out come playoff time.


Just like last season.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Can anybody gives us a good b reak down of Rigaudeau's game*

I heard him in Gino dominated euroleague past few years.

What kind of player is he..is he better than Gino(who I think will bust up big time now that he is healthy).

Any Euros here want to reply.


----------



## goodge (Jan 11, 2003)

hi I'm from Italy and know Rigaudeau. He's a great player here in Europe, maybe one of the best players. But I'm not sure he can fit nba. His best season was 2000-2001 when his team, kinder bologna, won anything in Italy and Europe. Now, after he got injuried, he's still a good player but too much discontinuous, he's still a great shooter, especially 3 points, and really good in final seconds of matches. Anyway he's a good player but i think too old for Nba and not the best kind of player for mavs( he already tried to have a go to nba few years ago with another team but he couldn't). i hope he could refute me( and he can), cause i'm a big fan of "le roi"


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Hi guys, as you may have seen I'm a French dude so I can tell a bit about the best (arguably) French bball player for the last ten years.

NBA comparison: Brian Shaw 

His strengths: he's got a good body at 6'7 for the guard position which helps him shoot over defenders and compensate for his lack of leaping ability. He does indeed have a good court vision and he's smart, he does not commit a lot of turnovers nor takes ill-advised shots. He's a good shooter from the Euro three point range. He has won some games with decisive shots so his reputation of clutchness is somewhat justified (although overrated IMO).

His weaknesses: at 31 he's well past his prime. He's become terribly slow, I can't see him keeping pace with the Mavs' quick runners. If he plays PG he will slow down the offense a lot. Obviously he will also get blown by on defense pretty often. Also he's got no athleticism whatsoever. To answer a question in one of the previous posts, no he does not play above the rim (haven't seen him dunk once), and he almost never drives to the basket. 
He's a good team defender but he'll get torched one on one by every starting SG or PG in the L (yes that includes Calbert Cheaney). 

My opinion about the move: I'm very skeptical... What were the Mavs thinking when they signed him??? I really don't see the point of all the effort provided to recruit a one-dimensional Euro player (it's obvious that Rigaudeau is now STRICTLY a shooter), there are already hundreds of those in the US and they're younger. I wish him all the best none


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey goodge and starvydas; thanks for sharing. I am now very interested to see him play, either for the better or worse...

-Petey


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Rigaudeau has absolutely no game above the rim. No wrong personn for the highlight film. But if you want to win he is your man.

He is one of the most respected players in europe for his game, his attitude . Definitively a good pick for the mavs even if he has only 15 minutes of Mavericks basketball in his 31 years ols legs.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

No toughness at all....you don't need another shooter or you will be embarressed again by the best. whenever challenged the team fails. It is a frontrunner team.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starbonis</b>!
> He is one of the most respected players in europe for his game, his attitude . Definitively a good pick for the mavs even if he has only 15 minutes of Mavericks basketball in his 31 years ols legs.


They are so deep, that this is might be what they do. They just need someone to keep the second unit going when 2/3 of the Big 3 are on the bench, that is normally when they slow down.

-Petey


----------



## JayBlazerFan (Jan 3, 2003)

*International*

Why all these European and foreign players? Or some foreign connection? 
Born:
Bell - Virgin Islands
Bradley - W. Germany
Nash - S. Africa
Nowitzki - W. Germany
Rigaudeu - France
Wahad - france
Najera - Mexico

Can't find American schooled/born players? Interesting.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: International*



> Originally posted by <b>JayBlazerFan</b>!
> Why all these European and foreign players? Or some foreign connection?
> Born:
> Bell - Virgin Islands
> ...


bradley was a us citizen that was born in germany. Just recently changed his citizenship. Nash is canadian. And a good player is a good player regardless of where they come from. The mavs have had in the inside track on alot of the foreign talent for years. Now everyone is doing it.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Hi guys

I hope that "Le Roy" will show how he can play ... he's a true winner !










Ciao


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

they need to get him more minutes
i think he could help us out alot but we have to give him a chance


----------



## dirk16 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevenash</b>!
> they need to get him more minutes
> i think he could help us out alot but we have to give him a chance


i don't know. he just didn't impress me at all when nellie was giving him minutes. and i think that he will wreck the chemistry of the team if we start giving him minutes now. but i think next year he should get some more minutes and try to fit him in the rotation.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

i agree with dirk, but i think we let him go. he is old, but not a veteran. in his minutes, he has been anything but impressive. chemistry is also at stake. i just dont think that he is truly a good move for the dallas mavericks franchise.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Top European player, hehe


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Who  ?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Who  ?


Antoine Rigadeu or something, got sent to GS in the deal (Jamison/NVE) and got cut


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

He was too old to "enter" in the NBA kind of game.


----------

